# I haz a new age!



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 7, 2015)

Iz 4 today my Hoomin tells me and also she says Happy Adopshun day Sophie! She has me for two years now and I is sooo happy! I gots a special breakfast and birthday cake and lots of pressies too! Wheeeeee!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 7, 2015)

Dis my Burfday cake! Nom nom nom!


----------



## lovelops (Apr 7, 2015)

Congrats and Happy Birthday!!! I hope you have many many more!!!

Vanessa


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank yous!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 8, 2015)

Sophie-

Trix here. You are a very cool pony bunny!!!! Dumpy and I says congratulations- you are a very, very cool pony bunny and has a great Mummers (and Daddy?) and you be's AWESOME!!!!! 

My burfday is coming up next month, youngin'. I'm gonna be twelve!!!!

Have a great burfday!!!!!

Love,

Trix and Dumpy


----------



## pani (Apr 8, 2015)

Happy birfday Sophie! Lots of love from Felix and Clementine.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank Yous everybun! My daddy hoomin verks away from my howse. I only sees him every month or so. He verks hard but I misses him a lot!

Today I eated some leftover burfday cake and some sweet orchard hay. Yum, I loves leftovers!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 8, 2015)

Leftovers is the bestest!!!!!

What do you call your Daddy? I call mine Dumpy, sometimes Daddy Doo Doo. 

I love calling my Daddy funny names.

Love,

Trix


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 8, 2015)

bunnyman666 said:


> Leftovers is the bestest!!!!!
> 
> What do you call your Daddy? I call mine Dumpy, sometimes Daddy Doo Doo.
> 
> ...



I calls him my Hoomin. Sometimes I calls him peasant and makes him groom me. I luuuuurrrves getting groomed!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 9, 2015)

Peasant is an excellent name!!!!!

Tanks Sophie!!!!!!

Love,

Trix


----------



## fluffybuns (Apr 14, 2015)

Can I come live with you pleeez?
My hoomin duz not no tha furst ding abowt burfdayz!
Fur my burfdayz, she axully took my hole house away from me and moved me into anuther house with all diffrent EVERYDING!!! Not only dat, but she kidnapped me and took me to dis weerd bunny prison and made me be around all those stinky inmate bunnies. 
Jeez hoomin, i wood be reely mad if it wern't for you freeing my new gurlfrend Laverne who gives me luv and cuddles all day evry day....about da only good ding to come from my visit to bunny prison.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 15, 2015)

Sowey you in prison! But dats nice you has a friend. I don't haz a friend anymore...my Meows died in Novemburrs and my hoomin dussent get me any new friend yet


----------

